# Absturz mit Xilence RedWing Gaming Edition - 800 Watt



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

hab heute in meinem rechner ne 2. 8800 gtx eingebaut und ein neues NT Xilence RedWing Gaming Edition - 800 Watt eingebaut da ich ne wakü hab wollte ich natürlich sehen ob die temps i.o. sind und hab furmark und prime95 laufen lassen und nach ca.13 min ist der rechner abgestürzt und nun gibt das NT beim einschalten nur noch ein fiepen von sich und nix geht mehr!!!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen*

Tja, glückwunsch, es dürfte dein Netzteil gekillt haben ^^

Hast du schon probiert ob der Rechner mit nur einer Karte läuft? Oder hast du noch ein anderes NT zum testen?


Wenn du nun ein neues NT brauchst ...

Netzteile Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

such dir eines aus 

Alternativ das Cougar CM 700W ...

Warum hast du dir auch ein Xilence NT gekauft?


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen*

ne hab keines mehr zum testen !!!!

das nt startet garnicht mehr hab auch schon alle stecker abzezogen 2 lüfter drann gemacht und das nt überbrückt!!!

ich dachte es hätte genug leistung naja hab ich mich scheinbar getäuscht scheiss ding!!!!!

sollte dieses denn reichen währe auch in meinem preisbereich (hätte ich gleich kaufen sollen)
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/Corsair/Corsair-Netzteil-750-TX-750-Watt::7374.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen*



Udel0272 schrieb:


> hab heute in meinem rechner ne 2. 8800 gtx eingebaut und ein neues NT Xilence RedWing Gaming Edition - 800 Watt eingebaut da ich ne wakü hab wollte ich natürlich sehen ob die temps i.o. sind und hab furmark und prime95 laufen lassen und nach ca.13 min ist der rechner abgestürzt und nun gibt das NT beim einschalten nur noch ein fiepen von sich und nix geht mehr!!!!!


 
Dein Xilence ist abgeraucht, tja, leider Pech gehabt, tut mir Leid für dich. 
Das Xilence liefert maximal 400 Watt und die reichten eben nicht um dein Gespann in Gange zu kriegen.
Du musst dir ein neues Netzteil besorgen und sehr hoffen, dass deine übrige Hardware keinen Schaden genommen hat.



Udel0272 schrieb:


> ne hab keines mehr zum testen !!!!
> 
> das nt startet garnicht mehr hab auch schon alle stecker abzezogen 2 lüfter drann gemacht und das nt überbrückt!!!
> 
> ich dachte es hätte genur leistung naja hab ich mich scheinbar getäscht scheiss ding!!!!!


 
Beim Netzteil darfst du auf keinen Fall sparen und wenn auf dem Ding 800 Watt stehen, es aber nur 50 oder 60€ kostet, dann kann das nicht funktionieren.
Versuch mal ein Netzteil von einem Freund zu leihen, damit du checken kannst, ob die andere Hardware noch lebt.
Sonst wird es echt übel.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen*

Spricht doch mal wieder für die Qualität von diesen NoName Herstellern.

Wie schon gesagt, ist das NT hin, jetzt kannst nur beten, das es dabei geblieben ist und nicht auch noch andere Dinge gekillt wurden...


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen*



Udel0272 schrieb:


> ne hab keines mehr zum testen !!!!
> 
> das nt startet garnicht mehr hab auch schon alle stecker abzezogen 2 lüfter drann gemacht und das nt überbrückt!!!
> 
> ich dachte es hätte genur leistung naja hab ich mich scheinbar getäscht scheiss ding!!!!!


 
nur weil da 800W draufsteht sind bei sonem billigen Schrottding noch lange keine 800W drin ... da hättest du dich im Vorfeld hier im Forum mal informieren sollen ...

In meinem ersten Post hab ich dir ein paar Alternativen gelinkt ... such dir eines aus ^^


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen*

jo eigt dacht ich es währ garkein so schlechtes nt da es ja auch nicht so günstig war (was auch am shop liegen kann) naja ich hoffe ich bekomm die kohle wieder und werd mir dann eins von crosair bestellen aber da ist denn sicher das es die lasst abkann die von ihm verlang???

mein sys:

Q6600
MSI P6N Platinium
2X8800GTX von XFX
4 GB Crosair XMS 2
Wasser-pumpe
5 Lüfter
2Xdvd + 2Xhdd
2 leuchtröhren und 1 led-band

oder kann es auch sein das es daran liegt das das nt auf dem boden plaziert ist

und cool von euch das ihr mir so schnelle hilfe leistet klasse forum


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen*

Xilence gehört zu den miesesten Anbietern ever und für 99€ ist es nicht nur mies sondern auch noch maßlos überteuert ...

Musst aber schauen ob du das als Garantiefall abwickeln kann ... 

Nehm bei dem Rechner am besten das Corsair mit 850W ... TX oder HX Modell ...


edit: nö, ich denk mal eine Spule oder der Primärkondensator haben die Hufe hochgerissen ...


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen*

jo also son scheiss giebt das echt nicht mehr ich werde mich auf jeden fall vor neu-anschaffungen hier n bisschen beraten lassen ich glaub ist besser

ich werde mir das hier holen

Corsair TX 850W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-850TX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen*

ist definitiv cleverer ^^

Das Corsair ist ok und sollte für deinen PC gut ausreichen ... inkl. etwas Luft nach oben ...


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen*

jo ist best. danke nochmal


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen*

kein Problem 

Jetzt drük ich dir nur noch die Daumen das das schrottige Xilence NT nicht noh irgendwas gekillt hat ...


----------



## Ahab (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen*

wollte corsair auch noch ma von meiner seite aus empfehlen  hab n HX520W und würde es immer wieder kaufen. viel spaß mit deinem neuen "rechnerherz"  und viel glück beim ersten start, dass alles noch gesund is. 
falls es dich beruhigt: mir is ma mein Levicom visible power 450 w durchgeknallt, und wie! mit rauch und gestank u allemdrum u dran. aber die hardware hats überlebt


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann mir jemand helfen*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Jetzt drük ich dir nur noch die Daumen das das schrottige Xilence NT nicht noh irgendwas gekillt hat ...


 
Das hoffe ich auch, bestell dir das Corsair und dann schaust du, ob noch alles läuft.
Wenns Probleme gibt, kannst du dich gerne wieder hier melden.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Juli 2009)

Ich habe den Threadtitel mal etwas aussagekräftiger gestaltet. "Helfen" lassen wollen sich viele hier im Forum in den unterschiedlichsten Themenbereichen.

So weiß man wenigstens woran man ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe den Threadtitel mal etwas aussagekräftiger gestaltet. "Helfen" lassen wollen sich viele hier im Forum in den unterschiedlichsten Themenbereichen.
> 
> So weiß man wenigstens woran man ist.


 
Klasse Threadtitel.  
Xilence Gaming Edition......  
Na ja, Gaming ist ja jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

hab grad n altes nt das ich noch in der reste kist gefunden hab eingeb. wünscht mir glück jungs ich werde das ding gleich mal starten

 angst


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2009)

dann klemm aber keine Grafikkarte an ... dein Board sollte ja Onboardgrafik haben


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2009)

na dann drücken wir mal die daumen für dich.

wobei was für ein altes ist es denn , nicht das es denn ganzen PC zerfetzt!

Nimm das Corsair oder ein Tagan Piperock II / oder wenn du ohne KM leben kannst Superrock


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

Udel0272 schrieb:


> hab grad n altes nt das ich noch in der reste kist gefunden hab eingeb. wünscht mir glück jungs ich werde das ding gleich mal starten
> 
> angst


 
Aber mit SLI mit dem Netzteil machen wollen.


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2009)

ja klar die Karten sollten vorher raus !


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2009)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> dann klemm aber keine Grafikkarte an ... dein Board sollte ja Onboardgrafik haben


Öhm, nein, ist ja kein nForce für AMD; nur da haben die neueren in der Regel Onboard Grafik.
Die alten C55 Teile haben das nicht.

Wie dem auch sei: hast noch 'ne alte GraKa (die nicht so hungrig ist)?
Und was für ein Netzteil wäre es?
Wie sind die Daten davon?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei: hast noch 'ne alte GraKa (die nicht so hungrig ist)?
> Und was für ein Netzteil wäre es?
> Wie sind die Daten davon?


 
Ist wohl eher besser, wenn wir das nicht wissen. 

Schließ mal an und dann gucken wir alle.


----------



## Erzbaron (16. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, nein, ist ja kein nForce für AMD; nur da haben die neueren in der Regel Onboard Grafik.
> Die alten C55 Teile haben das nicht.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei: hast noch 'ne alte GraKa (die nicht so hungrig ist)?
> ...


 
hmm stimmt ja, die alten Nforce Chips für Intel haben ja garkeine Grafik ... dann sollte der Threadersteller sich wirklich nach ner kleinen Karte umschauen ... wer weiß was das für ne alte Möhre von NT ist


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

ich weis das es müll ist aber ich hatte grad mein altes "lc 550 watt drinn aber eine karte ausgebaut da mit das schonmal mit 2 karten abgekackt ist so der rechner fährt ohne probs hoch und unter system steuerung-systen werden mir auch alle rams und der cpu korekt angezeigt alle hdd´s sind da und auch beide dvd´s was ich nun nicht sagen kann ist ob die zweite graka i.o. ist da ich sie raus genommen hab und tauschen kann ich sie auch nicht auf die schnelle da beide an die wukü drann sind und das ist bei mir n bisschen komplizierter da es eng zugeht im rechner ist nur n medi tower!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2009)

OMG, warum hab ich nur gedacht, das das alte Netzteil auch so eine billige Grütze ist??
Aber schon mal Glückwunsch, das es nur das Netzteil und nicht mehr zerlegt hat...

Das LC-Power kann noch einige Zeit reichen, es kann aber auch sein, das es recht schnell die Grätsche macht und dabei deinen Rechner killt...


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

ich hab aber auch ne rechtschreibung heute, man oh man


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2009)

dann weißt ja das der PC geht und pack das LC teil wieder ganz schnell weg  

kauf dir eins von denn Empfohlenen und versuch das Xilence auf Garantie umzutauschen!


----------



## bschicht86 (16. Juli 2009)

Was haste denn mit dem defektem NT vor???

Gruß...


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

hatte das nt länger drinn mit nur einer karte lief es auch recht gut aber ich werde jetzt son müll nicht nochmal kaufen

hatte schon mit meine wakü son pech hatte mir die thermaltake big water geholt mit dem singel und dual radi :lüfter zu laut cpu-kühler gerissen da hab ich auch gleich ordentliches geholt slipstream lüfter und n heatkiller 3.0 naja langsam wirds ja


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

das ist erst 6 tage alt ich werde versuchen meine 99 eus wieder zu bekommen oder bei caseking 30 drauf zu legen und mir da das crosair holen


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

Udel0272 schrieb:


> ich weis das es müll ist aber ich hatte grad mein altes "lc 550 watt drinn...


 
Hmm, LC Power... das wird ja immer besser... 
Na ja, immerhin weißt du jetzt, dass die Hardware noch soweit in Ordnung ist. Ich schätze mal, dass auch die zweite GraKa in Ordnung ist.
Kauf das neue Netzteil und dann wird das was.



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Was haste denn mit dem defektem NT vor???
> 
> Gruß...


 
Wahrscheinlich Stefan schicken. 
Da reibt sich einer bestimmt schon die Hände und wetzt die Schraubendreher.


----------



## maiggoh (16. Juli 2009)

Oh Mann, da bekommt man ja richtig Angst, bei mir ist ebenfalls besagtes NT drin, aber mit 600W obwohl das bei Xilence ja nicht viel heißt.
Naja bei mir muss es aber auch kein Multi-GPU System versorgen. Aber ich kann mir kein neues kaufen weil ich kein Geld habe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2009)

maiggoh schrieb:


> Oh Mann, da bekommt man ja richtig Angst, bei mir ist ebenfalls besagtes NT drin, aber mit 600W obwohl das bei Xilence ja nicht viel heißt.
> Naja bei mir muss es aber auch kein Multi-GPU System versorgen. Aber ich kann mir kein neues kaufen weil ich kein Geld habe.


 
Wie lange läuft es denn schon so?


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

denn spar mal schnell mir war schon n bissche komisch als das nur noch n hochfrequenter fiepen von sich gab!!!


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

mit der 8800gtx so ungefahr 3 monate


----------



## bschicht86 (16. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Stefan schicken.
> Da reibt sich einer bestimmt schon die Hände und wetzt die Schraubendreher.



Eigentlich hatte ich das selbst vor...


----------



## maiggoh (16. Juli 2009)

Das läuft jetzt schon fast nen 3/4 Jahr so.
Temperaturmäßig kann ich eig auch nicht klagen, die Luft hintenraus ist eig relativ kühl.


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

was hattest du vor???


----------



## poiu (16. Juli 2009)

fiepen , summen usw sind warnzeichen !

@maiggoh

dann schalte lieber OC mal aus die 600W dinger sind noch schlimmer , hochgelabelte 300W Netzteile


----------



## Ahab (16. Juli 2009)

naja die grakas kanna ja einzeln pruefen ^^

edit: oh gott hab wohl n paar seiten übersehn


----------



## bschicht86 (16. Juli 2009)

Es zu flicken...

Hab noch ein 850er gleicher Firma mit Kabelmanagement, bei dem der 5V Stb-Controller abgeraucht ist.
Wenn bei deinem wirklich was anderes sein sollte, kann ich aus 2en eins machen, ansonsten wird das Kabelmanagement meinem Kumpel vermacht und die Gleichrichterdioden eignen sich wunderbar als Hochlastgleichrichter für Ringkerntrafos...

Ersatzteilspender halt...


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2009)

Naja, wenns keine 6 Monate ist, wirst kaum Probleme mitm Umtausch haben, von daher kann ich dir nur raten, das auch umzutauschen.

Allein schon für die Statistik der Händler.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Stefan schicken.
> Da reibt sich einer bestimmt schon die Hände und wetzt die Schraubendreher.


Nö, nicht wirklich.
Ich freu mich mehr auf mein Etasis mit Lila PCB  
Bin irgendwie schon ganz geil drauf 

Naja, schaun mer mol, obs morgen kommt (und ob das 350W TFX NT vorher da ist)


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

man das nervt mich alles grade 240 euro inverstier für ne 2. graka ( ja ich weis 8800gtx verkaufen und für 340 euro hätte ich mir n anstädiges NT und ne geile graka kaufen können WILL ICH ABER NICHT ich steh halt auf alte geile harware) und dann langt meine wakü auch nicht mehr CPU:70 grad   und beide GPU´s auf 80 grad gibt das halt noch n 3 radiator (dual) GFK und Spachtel bekommen das schon Schön in die front und nun scheisst mir dasa NT noch mitten ins gesicht ich werd verückt!!!!


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

aber ich find das klasse das einem hier gleich geholfen wird!!!


----------



## PrimeCool3r (16. Juli 2009)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden: 





> man das nervt mich alles grade 240 euro inverstier für ne 2. graka


Du hast _*240€*_ für ne 8800GTX ausgegeben?! Sorry aber, hast du ne Gelddruckmaschine zuhause? Guck mal ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce 6 bis 8 - Zotac GF8800GTX und die ist NAGELNEU. In der Bucht bekommste die schon für ~80€!!

MfG


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

nein 

8800gtx         :95 euro
ganz tolles Nt :110 euro
Wasserkühler  :35 euro
anschlüsse und
zubehör         :20 euro


----------



## maiggoh (16. Juli 2009)

Naja meine CPU is zwar bei mir um 600MHz übertaktet, aber die Vcore is um 0,1V niedriger. Also denke ich dass sich das grad so ausgeht. 
Trotz einer abartigen Hitze in meinem Zimmer (kann mein Fenster nicht öffnen wegen einer kleinen Katze) und Auslastung, hebt das Netzteil noch. 
Wie sieht das eig aus, wenn mir das jetzt abraucht und andere HW mit in den Tod reißt, hätte ich dann Anspruch auf neue HW?

(Hoffe das is jetzt nich zu OT)


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

bezweifel ich ehrlich gesagt!! kanns dir aber auch nicht genau sagen!!


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Juli 2009)

jo denn haben wir das ja geklärt vielen dank nochmal an alle die mir geholfen haben!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

maiggoh schrieb:


> Das läuft jetzt schon fast nen 3/4 Jahr so.
> Temperaturmäßig kann ich eig auch nicht klagen, die Luft hintenraus ist eig relativ kühl.


 
Dann wird das Teil auch die nächsten Jahre laufen.
Entweder die Dinger rauchen gleich ab oder nie, sonfern man nicht extreme Hardware anschließt. 



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Es zu flicken...
> 
> Hab noch ein 850er gleicher Firma mit Kabelmanagement, bei dem der 5V Stb-Controller abgeraucht ist.
> Wenn bei deinem wirklich was anderes sein sollte, kann ich aus 2en eins machen, ansonsten wird das Kabelmanagement meinem Kumpel vermacht und die Gleichrichterdioden eignen sich wunderbar als Hochlastgleichrichter für Ringkerntrafos...
> ...


 
Weiß nicht, meinst du echt, dass sich das lohnt? 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, wenns keine 6 Monate ist, wirst kaum Probleme mitm Umtausch haben, von daher kann ich dir nur raten, das auch umzutauschen.
> 
> Allein schon für die Statistik der Händler.


 
Jep, Umtauschen.
Kontakt mit dem Händler aufnehmen und weg damit.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nö, nicht wirklich.
> Ich freu mich mehr auf mein Etasis mit Lila PCB
> Bin irgendwie schon ganz geil drauf
> 
> Naja, schaun mer mol, obs morgen kommt (und ob das 350W TFX NT vorher da ist)


 
Lila?  
Wilst du jetzt als metrosexuell durchgehen?  
Aber nicht zu intensiv, lass auch mal das Netzteil bestimmen.  



Udel0272 schrieb:


> jo denn haben wir das ja geklärt vielen dank nochmal an alle die mir geholfen haben!!!!


 
Jep, kein Thema, immer wieder gerne.


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Juli 2009)

lach Xilence Power, hilfe hilfe. 
Ich hatte mal nen Xilence Redwing XPS gamer Edition 600Watt NT in meinem Zweitrechner, das hab ich einzig und allein gekillt dadurch das ich den Pentium D805 auf 3.3ghz getaktet hab. Das hat das Xilence gute 2 stunden mitgemacht ( prime95 ) und danach auch peng zisch rechner aus  und das Netzteil war hinüber*g* 

Dann hab ich auch noch 2 kundenrechner ( die rechner nich bei mir gekauft ... ) ebenfalls mit Xilence 450Watt NT´s. Beide NT´s nach nem jahr und 8 Stunden am Tag dauerbetrieb sind die abgeraucht. Das die Entweder gleich oder nie verrecken stimmt nicht, jedes Xilence das ich kenne ist nach spätestens 2 jahren abgeraucht .... ohne das die Hardware sich geändert hätte, und das bei Büro PC´s .....

Von Xilence nen weiten Bogen machen am besten, das gleiche gillt auch für LC Power, wobei die noch viel weniger taugen.  

Aber eines muss man den Xilence lassen, die Lüfter sind einsamme klasse, ich hab 2 Lüfter aus den Xilence Netzteilen knapp 2 jahre im 24/7 betrieb im freien am laufen, egal ob derbster Regen, tiefster frost, oder viel schnee oder sengende Hitze. 
Die dinger laufen immer noch ohne großartig laut geworden zu sein, das einzigste was ich gemacht hab, WD40 ins lager gesprizt ( was ich bei jeden meiner lüfter eigentlich mach )


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

Ich kenne halt auch welche mit Xilence oder LC Netzteilen und die laufen seit einiger Zeit ohne Probleme.
Sind aber auch billige Office Rechner, mehr darf man den Dingern nicht zumuten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juli 2009)

Das ist genau der grund warum wir vor solchen netzteilen warnen 
Haufen leistung laut aufkleber und wenn man dann mal wirklich bissl mehr strom braucht als die hälfte der angegebenen wattzahl gehts in rauch auf


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Juli 2009)

Nen haufen leistung laut Aufkleber ? Naja nen kenner erkennt sofort das die dinger keine Power haben, ich hatte das Xilence auch nur weil ich es geschenkt bekommen hab, und ma testen wollt ob billig NT´s wirklich so grottig sind. 

Mal als bsp das Xilence XPS Gamer Edition liefert einmal 14A an 12V1 und einmal 15A an 12V2 
Da hatt nen Bequite oder Enermax 350watt NT mehr Power an 12V. 
Bsp. Enermax 350Watt NT  12V1 17Ampere, 12V2 17Ampere.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juli 2009)

die meisten sehen aber nur die watt zahl


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

Die Dinger sind technisch stehen geblieben.
Starke 5 Volt Leitung aber schwache 12 Volt Schienen.


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2009)

Ich sags ja immer alte Marken 350W ATX 1.3 schaffen mehr als die ganzen LC-Power ,Xilence 600W dings Bums teile ! Die Combined-Power wird auch erwürfelt 


aber der thread kommt in meine Linksammlung ,  unterm Stichpunkt "Netzteil Schrott"


@dfence

das die Lüfter was taugen kann schon sein , ich glaube kaum das die die selbst bauen , oder ? 

@quantenslipstream

vielleicht eine gute Serie erwischt , oder die Office PCs bringen kaum last auf !


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2009)

maiggoh schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eig aus, wenn mir das jetzt abraucht und andere HW mit in den Tod reißt, hätte ich dann Anspruch auf neue HW?


Prinzipiell schon, das Problem ist aber, das du nicht nachweisen kannst, das die Hardware vom Netzteil zerstört wurde.
Weil dann hättest theoretisch Schadenersatzansprüche gegenüber dem NT Hersteller.

In der Praxis bist aber am Po, da musst dann auf die Garantie des jeweiligen Herstellers hoffen...


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lila?
> Wilst du jetzt als metrosexuell durchgehen?
> Aber nicht zu intensiv, lass auch mal das Netzteil bestimmen.


Naja, das Gehäuse von dem Netzteil ist ja schwarz, die Farbe des PCBs ist nicht so wirklich wichtig, grün wäre mir lieber, aber im FDLX hat gerad jemand ein Etasis mit (leider hinten liegendem Lüfter) und Lila PCB angeboten, da hab ich nicht nein gesagt und mal eben zugeschlagen 

PS: Metrosexuell waren die Männlein mit Meter dick Farbe im Gesicht...
Zu meinem Windows Skin sag ich jetzt besser nichts, wird mir nur zu meinem Nachteil ausgelegt werden


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Juli 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> @dfence
> 
> das die Lüfter was taugen kann schon sein , ich glaube kaum das die die selbst bauen , oder ?



Du wirst es nicht glauben *g* Xilence verkauft nicht nur Netzteile, die machen wirklich ihre lüfter selbst und verkaufen diese auch einzeln. 
Allerdings würd ich keinen empfehlen geld dafür auszugeben, einsamme klasse sind die auch nur im Outdoor betrieb ( da ist mir sogar nen Papst lüfter kaputt gegangen ) Kaufen würd ich mir garnix wo Xilence drauf steht


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich würd eher sagen, das sie Lüfter fertigen lassen und unter eigenem Label verkaufen.

Der einzige Netzteil Hersteller, der auch Lüfter macht, ist Delta Electronics.
Aber die verbauen irgendwie nicht so wirklich die eigenen Lüfter in den eigenen Netzteilen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> PS: Metrosexuell waren die Männlein mit Meter dick Farbe im Gesicht...
> Zu meinem Windows Skin sag ich jetzt besser nichts, wird mir nur zu meinem Nachteil ausgelegt werden


 
Metrosexuell sind die Fußballer, die keine Kopfbälle machen wollen, weil sie Angst vor Haarspliss haben.


----------



## maiggoh (17. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Prinzipiell schon, das Problem ist aber, das du nicht nachweisen kannst, das die Hardware vom Netzteil zerstört wurde.
> Weil dann hättest theoretisch Schadenersatzansprüche gegenüber dem NT Hersteller.
> 
> In der Praxis bist aber am Po, da musst dann auf die Garantie des jeweiligen Herstellers hoffen...


Aber wenn man doch das defekte Netzteil untersucht, wird man doch wohl feststellen können, dass dieser defekt, der evtl. eine zu hohe Spannung verursacht hat, die HW gekillt hat oder? Oder muss ich beweißen, dass die HW zusammen mit dem NT die ganze Zeit lief und ich mir damit nicht meinen Kaffee warm gehalten habe?


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2009)

soweit ich weiß gibt es in D. keine Produkt haftung somit werden billige Hersteller nix tun!

Marken hersteller werden sich wohl nicht nur das NT sondern auch denn PC ansehen !


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> Marken hersteller werden sich wohl nicht nur das NT sondern auch denn PC ansehen !


 
Warum sollten sich Markenhersteller die übrige Hardware anschauen?


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Juli 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß gibt es in D. keine Produkt haftung somit werden billige Hersteller nix tun!
> 
> Marken hersteller werden sich wohl nicht nur das NT sondern auch denn PC ansehen !



Die gibt es schon, nur über den Umweg Verbraucher (Geschädigter) > Händler > Hersteller.

Bei Schadenersatzansprüchen muss derjenige nachweisen, der den Schaden geltend machen will. 

Und das ist alles andere als einfach. Da hilft nur ein Gutachter + Anwalt + Gericht.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (17. Juli 2009)

Meine Güte, wenn man das hier schon wieder alles liest. Bei den Verkaufszahlen die Xilence hat gehören sie sicher nicht zu den kleinen Anbietern, ganz im Gegenteil. Und Billigschrott stellen sie auch schon länger nicht mehr her.

Reklamier das Netzteil einfach, Xilence ist an sich sehr kulant. Zu 99% wird es ausgetauscht werden. Und übrigens knallen Netzteile von allen Herstellern durch... hatte auch schon genug defekte von bequiet und Enermax... sind die deswege nun Billighersteller? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2009)

ja die bauen die gleiche Qualität wie immer 

Technic3D Review: Netzteile: Xilence XQ LinearPower 1200W Netzteil (SPS-XP1200.XQ) im Test - Seite 8: Fazit


http://www.planet3dnow.de/artikel/hardware/netzteile/netzteil2006/netzteile_unter_50_euro/20.shtml

der test des XP480 ist nach drei Jahren immer noch aktuell da Xilence das teil immer noch verkauft und es war damals schon schrott!


ich warte immer noch auf deine Testbericht mit Bildern vom inneren usw
aber du reagierst gar nicht auf Argumente, schreibst nur immer das selbe und regst dich über alle hier auf !


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (18. Juli 2009)

Testberichte aus 2006 finde ich nun nicht wirklich sehr aussagekräftig. Bist du happy, wenn ich dir Bilder poste?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Reklamier das Netzteil einfach, Xilence ist an sich sehr kulant. Zu 99% wird es ausgetauscht werden. Und übrigens knallen Netzteile von allen Herstellern durch... hatte auch schon genug defekte von bequiet und Enermax... sind die deswege nun Billighersteller? Ich denke nicht.


 
Es geht in erster Linie um Wahrscheinlichkeiten und die sind beim Xilence nun mal höher als beim Enermax.
Wenn man mal guckt, welche Kopmonenten beim Xilence verbaut sind, dann wird das doch auch deutlich.
Was soll man denn von einem 800 Watt Netzteil erwarten, das nur 60€ kostet?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juli 2009)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Testberichte aus 2006 finde ich nun nicht wirklich sehr aussagekräftig. Bist du happy, wenn ich dir Bilder poste?



Das stimmt schon, aber wenns schon seit 3 Jahren unverändert aufm Markt ist, spricht das nicht gerade für den Hersteller.

Noch schlimmer ists, wenn da jetzt was ganz anderes drin steckt als vor ein paar Jahren, wie es z.B. bei LC-Power der Fall ist!
Früher wars mal Andyson/ATNG, jetzt ists auf mal Huntkey.
Alles Hersteller, die nicht besonders gut sind...


----------



## poiu (18. Juli 2009)

Von mir aus kannst du auch einen ganzen bericht schreiben !

wie gesagt sie verkaufen das teil immer noch somit ist der Test auch aktuell, bzw heute würde das teil noch schlimmer abschneiden!


----------



## Udel0272 (4. August 2009)

So habe heut mein neues Crosair TX 850 W bekommen kann es aber leider erst fr. einbauen hoffendlich hält es die belastung aus!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (4. August 2009)

zwischen dem Xilence Dreck und dem guten Corsair liegen Welten ... das wird funktionieren ...


----------



## poiu (4. August 2009)

joop würde corsair die Netzteile so beziffern wie Xilence das macht . wäre das HX850 einHX1600


----------



## Erzbaron (4. August 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> joop würde corsair die Netzteile so beziffern wie Xilence das macht . wäre das HX850 einHX1600



nur?


----------



## Vti (16. Juni 2010)

Habe gerade den Thread entdeckt und muss staunen was ihr hier so schreibt, für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.
ich habe nun das 2te xilence Netzteil (neuer Rechner) und kann mich überhaupt nicht beschweren.

Im Moment habe ich das besagte 800W Gaming Edition.

Bei mir läuft es absolut stabil und ohne Probleme.

Dabei wird aber auch alles abgefordert. Das 400 Watt Gelaber bla mehr bringts eh nicht flame flame mimimi kann nicht stimmen.

Asus P6TD Deluxe X58
i7 920@ 4GHz
2x Radeon 5850 (Crossfire)
6GB Ram
1 SSD
1 IDE Festplatte
3(!) SATA Platten
1 Brenner
1 Bluray
TV Karte

...

fast alle Anschlüsse sind belegt.

Läuft wie ein Uhrwerk.

Soviel dazu.


----------



## Xion4 (16. Juni 2010)

Abwarten...

wie kann man sich ein 1366er System zusammenbauen, 2 x ne HD 5850 reinhauen und am Netzteil sparen, das geht mir nicht in Kopf. Und die 3 sata Platten sind wohl die Komponenten um die du dir vermutlich am wenigsten Sorgen machen solltest. Sprich extra mit einem "!" zu betonen brauchst es nicht.

Und die Meinung über gewisse "Marken" hat schon seine Gründe, ich hoffe für dich du wirst es nicht erfahren, aber ich gehe davon aus, du wirst es erfahren, da dein Netzteil mit Sicherheit konsequent am Limit läuft. Aber so eine Community hat ja nur Meinungen zu gewissen Netzteilen die qualitativ gut sind, weil wir keine Ahnung haben, sondern dem Gruppenzwang unterliegen  Und wenn wir dem nicht folgen, dann kommt der ahnungslose S. Payne und macht uns alle platt. Das war Ironie


----------



## poiu (16. Juni 2010)

lass mal Furmark/Ati tool + parallel Prime 95 laufen, wobei das auch keine wirkliche Auslastung für ein angebliches 800W wäre


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juni 2010)

Vti schrieb:


> Habe gerade den Thread entdeckt und muss staunen was ihr hier so schreibt, für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.
> ich habe nun das 2te xilence Netzteil (neuer Rechner) und kann mich überhaupt nicht beschweren.
> 
> Im Moment habe ich das besagte 800W Gaming Edition.
> ...


 
Bitte nicht schonwieder ne Xilencediskussion ...  wir hatten ja erst gefühlte 100 in der letzten Zeit ...

Mein bester Vti, die Xilence Redwing Modelle sind absoluter Bullshit ... vielleicht hast du mit deinem Glück das es *noch nicht* abgeraucht ist das kann aber auch daran liegen das die HD5850 recht genügsam sind ... unser Threadersteller hier durfte es am eignen Leibe erfahren ... 

Ich schätz mal du hast für das Ding zwischen 80 und 90€ auf den Tisch gelegt, oder? Dafür hättest du dir auch ein vernünftiges Netzteil kaufen können ... naja aber erfreu dich doch solange es geht an deinem Andyson "Ding" ...

Aber woran machst du denn fest das dein Rechner wie ein Uhrwerk läuft? Nur weils nicht direkt beim ersten einschalten gequalmt hat??


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juni 2010)

Vti schrieb:


> fast alle Anschlüsse sind belegt.
> 
> Läuft wie ein Uhrwerk.
> 
> Soviel dazu.


 
Hast du dein System auch mal richtig belastet?
Bei einem Spiel langweilen sich die Grafikkarten, da zieht das System vielleicht 380-450 Watt, mehr sicher nicht, das schafft auch der Xilence Müll.
Aber lass mal Furmark unter maximaler Belastung laufen und parallel noch eine CPU Test, am Besten bei übertakteter CPU, dann wirst du sehen, wo du mit deinem NT hinkommst.


----------



## poiu (17. Juni 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Aber woran machst du denn fest das dein Rechner wie ein Uhrwerk läuft? Nur weils nicht direkt beim ersten einschalten gequalmt hat??



 also wenn mein Rechner/PSU Ticken würde, dann wäre das für mich eher ein Grund zu Besorgnis


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Juni 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> also wenn mein Rechner/PSU Ticken würde, dann wäre das für mich eher ein Grund zu Besorgnis


 
Taliban Computer GmbH  ... jetzt neu mit eingebautem Sprengsatz für "bombige" Leistung


----------



## Vti (24. Juni 2010)

So heute hatte ich mal Zeit die besagten Tests durchzuführen.

CPU läüft im Moment wegen der sommerlichen Temperaturen nur auf 3,66, sollte am Test aber nicht allzuviel ändern. In meinem Gehäuse (Lian-Li PC A05B) ist absolut kein Platz mehr - im Sommer gibt´s da schonmal unberuhigende Temps - aber alles so kompakt wie möglich zu halten war hat der Plan 


Habe die beiden Programme knapp 10 Minuten parallel laufen lassen- und ja ich kann euch das noch schreiben.


Übrigens habe ich dieses Netzteil hier:
V I P E R L A I R .com - Xilence Gaming Edition 800w PSU

in meinem alten System hatte ich das Redwing 800W, lief über ein halbes Jahr ohne auch nur einmal zu mucken. (im Prinzip exakt das gleiche System also auch gut Auslastung aber P45 Mainboard und E8400 bzw Q9650 mit 8GB Ram)

Hier noch ein Screenshot.

http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2700/unbenanntlmf.jpg


Jetzt könnt ihr mich weiter zerfleischen!


----------



## Vti (24. Juni 2010)

Korrektur Netzteil ist genau das hier

http://www.xilence.net/index.php?id=106&tx_vgzdbxml_pi1[showUid]=242667&L=0


----------



## Vti (24. Juni 2010)

so lief gerade nochma ne stunde. alles reibungslos.

Die +12V Spannung bei Speedfan geht 0,7V nach, hatte mich etwas gewundert aber Asus PC Probe zeigt die richtigen Werte an.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (27. Juni 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schonwieder ne Xilencediskussion ...  wir hatten ja erst gefühlte 100 in der letzten Zeit ...
> 
> Mein bester Vti, die Xilence Redwing Modelle sind absoluter Bullshit ... vielleicht hast du mit deinem Glück das es *noch nicht* abgeraucht ist das kann aber auch daran liegen das die HD5850 recht genügsam sind ... unser Threadersteller hier durfte es am eignen Leibe erfahren ...



Diskussionen gab es in der Tat genug. Aber wenn manche Leute grundlos immer wieder gegen Xilence wettern, wird es die auch weiter geben. Schon erstaunlich, dass man eigentlich mehr von Defekten bei anderen Herstellern liest - darunter immer wieder auffallend auch bequiet - aber da nicht so ein Wind gemacht wird. Kaum fällt der Name Xilence geht aber das Gejammer los. Faszinierend schon alleine bei den Stückzahlen, die verkauft werden.

Ansonsten mag ich dir widerum widersprechen, dass die RWs Bullenexkremente sind. Sicher, um Highend handelt es sich nicht, da gibt es nicht zuletzt gar bei xilence selber bessere Modelle. Die Kategorie "Vollkommen normales Midrange NT" triffts aber besser.

Schön ausserdem, dass sich Vti hier die Mühe macht. Auch wenns am Ende alle Pseudoexperten eh wieder besser wissen, allen Testberichten zum Trotz.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

Midrange Netzteil? 

Ein Mittelklasse Netzteil sollte IMMER die Leistung liefern die draufsteht ... das kann selbst ein LowCost Netzteil ... und die Xilence RW sowie fast alle anderen Modelle auch tun dies nicht! Außerdem sind die Daten von Vti so leid es mir tut VÖLLIG unbrauchbar, Softwaretools arbeiten auch nicht nur annähernd korrekt genug um auch nur eine minimale Aussagekraft zu haben ...


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

Naja, aber man sollte schon zugeben das Xilence nicht nur Schrott baut. Egal wie man es dreht und wendet. Sicher sind die Red Wings nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber super schlecht sind sie auch nicht. Die QX sind sogar ziemlich gut, vielleicht nicht absolute Top Riege, aber Xilence zeigt hier schon das sie auch anders können und auch in Zukunft sicher wollen.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

Die Linear Power sind mit Abstrichen zumindest ganz brauchbar, aber sorry ist Red Wings sind mit der größte Müll den Xilence vertreibt ... bis auf den Lüfter sind die einfach nur grottig


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Naja, aber man sollte schon zugeben das Xilence nicht nur Schrott baut. Egal wie man es dreht und wendet. Sicher sind die Red Wings nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber super schlecht sind sie auch nicht. Die QX sind sogar ziemlich gut, vielleicht nicht absolute Top Riege, aber Xilence zeigt hier schon das sie auch anders können und auch in Zukunft sicher wollen.



Nun ja, mag sein, dass das eine oder andere Xilence Modell recht OK ist, aber dann sind die einfach zu teuer und immer noch schlechter als die Modelle, die günstiger sind.


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

Argh  verwechselt. Meinte die Linear Reihe und nicht die Red Wings.

@quantenslipstream
Wegen dem Preis will ich gar nicht Diskutieren. Es geht mir jetzt rein darum das man eben nicht alle Modelle über einen Kamm scheren kann. Meist ist es ja so... einer sagt Xilence... der nächste..... Schrott. Mal völlig unabhängig ob das NT ein schlechtes, mittleres oder gutes ist. Preis und das es bessere in der jeweiligen Preisklasse gibt, mal außen vor gelassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Aber es geht um den Preis und was man dafür bekommt.
Willst du allen Ernstes ein Netzteil empfehlen, das teuer und schlechter ist als das eines Konkurrenten? 
Nur weils nicht totaler Müll ist?


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

Neiiiiiin.... argh.... mir geht es rein um die Technik. Das der Preis etwas zu hoch ist, ok, das es vielleicht etwas besseres gibt... mag ja alles richtig sein. Mir geht es rein um die Aussage "Xilence = grundsätzlich Schrott" die nicht stimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Das geht doch dann aber komplett an der Realität vorbei und du legst doch so Wert darauf, immerhin willst du Netzteiltests mit zwei GTX 480 sehen, weil die so praxisnah sind.


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

Ok... ich erkläre es mal anders, so das du mich hoffentlich dann verstehst. 

Einer kommt hier in Forum. Er hat ein Problem. Es kommt raus das er ein Xilence hat (genaue Bezeichnung nicht genannt). Erste Reaktion.... schmeiß den Schrott raus. Alles Müll was die haben, kann nur am NT liegen. Das ist falsch. Am Ende hat er ein Linear Power das gut dimensioniert ist oder ein QX, dann hat er ein brauchbares bis gutes NT. Und trotzdem wird dann darauf bis zur Vergasung negatives gesagt. 

Aber er hat es ja schon. Geht mir nicht mal ums kaufen oder empfehlen.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. Juni 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Neiiiiiin.... argh.... mir geht es rein um die Technik. Das der Preis etwas zu hoch ist, ok, das es vielleicht etwas besseres gibt... mag ja alles richtig sein. Mir geht es rein um die Aussage "Xilence = grundsätzlich Schrott" die nicht stimmt.


 
Aber selbst die XQ made by Sirtec können zum Teil technisch nichtmal mit der Mittelklasse anderer Hersteller mithalten (Antec True Power New zum Beispiel) und von Anspruch sollte das Gegenüber schon eher Enermax Modu bzw. Pro 87+ heißen, aber an die kommt Xilence, die Effizenz mal außen vor nicht heran ...

edit:

Ein QX gibts nicht, wenn dann XQ ... Aber wenn jemand mit Netzteilproblemen in ein Forum kommt dann hat der User in 99,99 von 100 Fällen eben KEIN XQ und die anderen Serien von Xilence sind nunmal Schrott ...


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

@Erzbaron
Das Antec oder das Enermax sind wohl kaum Mittelklasse. Das ist in meinen Augen die Top-Riege der NTs. Aber wie gesagt, darum geht es mir nicht. Ich finde es einfach blöd wenn man dann imer gleich sagt "Es ist schrott... eine Gefahr u.s.w." Das ist dann einfach übertieben. Gut, es ist nicht das Beste, es gibt bessere, aber es ist auch kein Schrott oder gar Gefährlich. 

Gegenbeispiel. Das Sharkoon Rush wird gerne empfohlen. Am Ende ist das Sharkoon aber auch kein Hit, es ist ein gutes brauchbares NT mit gutem Preis. Aber gegen ein Enermax 87+ verliert es absolut und klar auf der gesamten Linie der Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Ok... ich erkläre es mal anders, so das du mich hoffentlich dann verstehst.
> 
> Einer kommt hier in Forum. Er hat ein Problem. Es kommt raus das er ein Xilence hat (genaue Bezeichnung nicht genannt). Erste Reaktion.... schmeiß den Schrott raus. Alles Müll was die haben, kann nur am NT liegen. Das ist falsch. Am Ende hat er ein Linear Power das gut dimensioniert ist oder ein QX, dann hat er ein brauchbares bis gutes NT. Und trotzdem wird dann darauf bis zur Vergasung negatives gesagt.
> 
> Aber er hat es ja schon. Geht mir nicht mal ums kaufen oder empfehlen.



Nun ja, letzens war doch wieder so ein Fall. Da hat einer ein 18€ Netzteil in seinen Rechner. Der lief auch noch so. Jetzt will er aufrüsten.
Soll man ihm also etwa nicht empfehlen, auch mal nach einen neuen Netzteil zu schauen?

Außerdem guckt man in der Regel immer nach, was für ein Xilence er gerade hat und bisher war es *immer *eins der ganz schlimmen Sorte.
Meist gehts darum.. "_Kann ich die Grafikkarte kaufen und den Prozessor betreiben, reicht mein NT dafür.. bla bla bla_"
Was soll man also empfehlen?
Jop, versuchs mal mit dem 30€ Xilence, die 5850 und den neuen Quad zum Laufen zu bringen. (wenn das NT dabei wegplatzt und die Hardware schrottet, hat er eben Pech gehabt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Gegenbeispiel. Das Sharkoon Rush wird gerne empfohlen. Am Ende ist das Sharkoon aber auch kein Hit, es ist ein gutes brauchbares NT mit gutem Preis. Aber gegen ein Enermax 87+ verliert es absolut und klar auf der gesamten Linie der Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.



Das Sharkoon spricht aber auch einen anderen User an als das Enermax.
Das Rush mit 600 Watt kostet nicht viel, bietet 500 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene und ist recht effizient, wieso also nicht empfehlen?
Klar, man kann jetzt sagen, leg 15€ drauf und hol dir das Antec, aber die 15€ sind eben der Knackpunkt und von dem Preis eines Antec ist auch das Enermax noch ein Stück entfernt, als dass man es in einem Budget Rechner empfehlen kann, bei dem es nur für einen Athlon X3 und eine 5770 reicht.


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

Nein... och menno... ich hab doch nicht gesagt das man hier etwas anders empfehlen soll. Man muss nur nicht derart extrem reagieren. 
Warum legst du mir eigentlich immer solche Argumente in den Mund die ich gar nicht von mir gebe? 

Ich habe nie gesagt das er ein 30€ irgendwas NT nehmen soll für eine 5850. Da würde ich auch kein Enermax Eco oder BeQuiet L7 empfehlen. Es soll schon in Relation zur restlichen Hardware stehen. Ist ja logisch. 

Nur wenn einer ein brauchbares Xilence verbaut hat, dann ist es doch ok. Das die meisten noch die alten Kamellen drin haben oder NTs von Xilence die gar nicht für Gaming Rechner gedacht waren, ist das eine ganz andere Geschichte. Hast du mich hier jemals bei so einem Fall gegen argumentieren gehört?

EDIT
Nutz doch die von dir empfohlene EDIT Funktion 

Aber auch hier geht es mir um die Technik an sich und der Fall das einer schon ein NT hat. Ich rede hier nicht von empfehlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Leg ich dir doch gar nicht in den Mund, aber wenn einer Xilence hat, dann *war *es bisher *immer *Müll, ist nun mal so, oder hast du einen Thread in der Hinterhand, wo ein User genau das NT von Xilence hat, das nicht gleich auseinander fällt und fragt nach neuer Hardware, weil er sein Xilence ja gerade gekauft hat?



Kaktus schrieb:


> EDIT
> Nutz doch die von dir empfohlene EDIT Funktion
> 
> Aber auch hier geht es mir um die Technik an sich und der Fall das einer schon ein NT hat. Ich rede hier nicht von empfehlen.



Eigentlich penn ich schon, aber der Kostenfaktor hält einen noch wach und bevor ich gelangweilt daneben hocke, bis der Kostenfaktor endlich wieder pennt...


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

Les dir doch nur mal diesen Thread hier durch. Hier werden Grundsätzlich Sätze los gelassen wie...

Xilence ist Noname
Xilence ist grundsätzlich Müll

u.s.w. Ich zeitiere jetzt mal nicht alles direkt. Man muss nur die erste Seite lesen. Es fehlt einfach die Differenzierung. Die da wäre "Diese NT Reihe von Xilence ist Schrott, wenn schon Xilence dann besser die Linear oder QX Reihe die deutlich besser gewesen wäre und technsich brauchbar bis gut". Dann würde ich mich gar nicht so muckieren. 

Mein Kostenfaktor hat die Couch vor ihren Rechner geschoben und fährt Colin Mc Rae Dirt 2.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Die Posts auf der ersten Seite beziehen sich auf das Modell, was der User hat, bzw. was abgeraucht ist und das ist nun mal ein RedWing und über dessen Qualität müssen wir ja nun wirklich nicht reden.
Er sagt nicht, dass er ein QX hat, er fragt auch nicht, welches Xilence denn besser ist und wieso sollten dann einer der anderen sagen, dass es doch das eine oder andere Xilence gibt, dass man kaufen kann, auch wenns eigentlich zu teuer ist.


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

Die Posts auf der ersten Seite, sind alle allgemein auf Xilence abgezielt. Was soll den bitte eine Aussage wie:

Spricht doch mal wieder für die Qualität von diesen NoName Herstellern.
Xilence gehört zu den miesesten Anbietern ever

Solche Aussagen findet man in nahezu jedem Thread in dem der Name Xilence auftaucht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Du meinst jetzt einen speziellen User, dessen Name mir gerade entfallen ist. 

Keine Ahnung, ich frag halt immer, was für ein NT das genau ist, und wenn ich halt nachschaue und herausfinde, dass das 600 Watt Modell 28€ kostet, dann ist es recht egal, ob da nun Xilence, LC-Power oder Rasurbo drauf steht, es ist schrott.
Ich fang aber jetzt nicht an zu diskutieren, dass es auch gute Netzteile von Tronje oder Combat Power gibt. Meine Empfehlung ist ganz klar, entsorgen.


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

Nein, wirklich nicht. Das ist jetzt nur Zufall gewesen. Ich wollte mich jetzt nicht auf Steffan direkt beziehen, war nur grade Pech das ein Zitat von ihm und eines von Erzbaron waren. Mit letzterem bin ich mir ja bezüglich solcher Aussagen weitestgehend einig geworden. 

Mit 600W für 28e würde ich dir im Leben nie wiedersprechen, und das weißt du. Es geht mir nur um allgemeine Aussagen über gesamte Marken die eben nicht nur Schrott haben. Ein brauchbares Tronje oder Comabt Power kenne ich z.b. überhaupt nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Nun ja, aber so ist es ja meist, das weiß du doch inzwischen auch selbst.
Da kommt ein neuer User an, dessen NT halt kaputt gegangen ist oder der aufrüsten will und wenn dann rauskommt, dass er ein billiges Xilence hatte/hat, dann muss man halt erwähnen, dass das nicht so toll ist.
Dass er sowas nicht mehr kaufen soll, bzw. dass er, bevor er die neue Hardware verbauen will, eben auch Geld für ein neues NT aufbringen muss.
Oder kennst du jetzt speziell einen Thread, in dem der User eins von dir genannten Xilence hat und das als Schrott bezeichnet wurde?


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

Nein, ich hab jetzt kein Thread zur Hand. 

Mich regt aber allgemein dieses Gehetze auf. Das weißt du auch. Und du weißt auch was genau mich daran stört. Betrifft ja jetzt nicht nur NTs, bei Asrock war und ist es teilweise auch noch so. Und es stimmt mittlerweile gar nicht mehr was man ehemals über Asrock sagt. Und trotzdem wird meist schief geschaut wenn man erwähnt das man ein Asrock Board hat. NUr weil die ersten nicht besonders waren, die Boards mit dem Via Chip im späteren Verlauf eine Katastrophe (siehe in Bezug auf nVidias 8XXX Reihe). Ist aber alles vorbei. 
Die BeQuiets hat man auch verteufelt, weil die E5 Reihe mehr als bescheiden war und und und. Mir fehlt es einfach das man hier nicht vernünftig Argumentiert. Sagt das die eine Reihe ******* ist, die andere Reihe ok u.s.w.! Man kommt sich da manchmal vor wie im Kindergarten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Schon klar, aber letztendlich kannst du da jeden anprangern und es nicht nur auf einige, wenige begrenzen.
Da muss man sich nur die üblichen Fanboykriege in den entsprechenden ATI/Nvidia/Intel/AMD Threads anschauen, da wird teilweise mit Argumenten angekommen, die seit Jahren nicht mehr haltbar sind.
Andererseits werden aber auch Teile hochgelobt, die nun man nicht gut sind, bzw. halt nur Mittelmaß und nicht das Topmodell.
Bei allem macht es halt die Formulierung aus, wie es rüber kommt und einige haben da halt ihre Differenzen.


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

Bei vielen versuche ich es erst gar nicht. Bin ja auch nicht völlig frei von solchen Aussagen. Aber bei einigen die ich für sehr versiert halte, z.B. dich, habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben das ihr euch ein bisschen mäßigt und auch in solchen Fällen sachlicher bleibt. Ich laber auch mal Mist... hier und da übertreibe ich ebenfalls... aber manchmal artet es aus. 
Wenn ich hier von dem einen oder anderen so etwas lese, bei dem ich schon in anderen Diskussionen merke das hier nur Sinnfrei gebrabelt wird, geht mir das am Poppo vorbei da ich denke das andere die wirklich Rat suchen und hier die Leute ein wenig kennen und wissen auf wen sie hören können, auch zwischen den Aussagen differenzieren können. Wenn man gut bei den Usern steht, trägt man auch eine gewisse Verantwortung mit sich, weil die Leute auf einen hören. Da nimmt man dann auch jede Aussage ernster wahr. Und da finde ich dann Argumente wie CY ist genreller Schrott einfach unpassend.... so.. jetzt muss ich aber ins Bett. 

Schlaf gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Nun ja, Schrott gibts nun mal viel im Hardwaremarkt, vorallem bei den Netzteilen und wenn so ein Low Cost Hersteller mal eine gute Serie "erwischt", dann mag die halt wirklich brauchbar sein, trotzdem ist es müíg zu erklären, besonders einem unerfahrenen User, dass es die eine brauchbare Serie gibt, die andern sind alle Gülle. Also sagt man "sind alle Gülle, lass es".
Das ist ja auch das Problem bei Cooler Master. Das Silent Pro ist OK, aber nicht das Silent Pro mit 800 Watt, nur die bis 700 Watt. Dei Real Power sind nicht so gut.
Wenn du also ein Cooler Master empfehlst, ein Silent Pro eben, der User dann ein Real Power in seine Zusammenstellung packst, du ihm dann erklären musst, dass das Real Power nicht so toll, ist Silent Pro aber doch, dann versteht er das nicht.
Wenn du dann noch was von Enhance und Acbel erzählst, dann hakt er komplett aus und macht was ganz anders, z.B. ignoriert deine Tipps und kauft am Ende Rasurbo.

Wie willst du also vorgehen?
Jedes NT einzelt erklären, wer es wirklich baut und worauf es basiert?
Ist sehr umständlich.
Daher ist die Aussage: "das ist Gülle" zwar hart, aber eben doch anwendbar, weil man einem neuen, unerfahrenen User nicht ins Detail alles erklären muss.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (27. Juni 2010)

Oha, sachliche Diskussion hier und das zu dieser Uhrzeit. Entweder ich hatte zuviel oder zuwenig Alk


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juni 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Les dir doch nur mal diesen Thread hier durch. Hier werden Grundsätzlich Sätze los gelassen wie...
> 
> Xilence ist Noname
> Xilence ist grundsätzlich Müll


Ist ja auch korrekt.
Entweder steckt da ziemlich schlechte Technik drin, oder der Preis ist eine (absolute) Frechheit, da deutlich über allen Markenherstellern.

Zu einem guten Netzteil gehört nicht nur eine gute Technik sondern auch ein angemessener Preis.

Und sorry, aber ein 850W Netzteil, das fast 140€ kostet und dabei nur 732W auf der +12V Leitung bringt, ist einfach Schrott bzw eine Frechheit.


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

Dann wäre auch ein Enermax 87+ 800W Schrott, weil es mit knapp 180€ ebenfalls extrem überteuert ist, gleich was da für eine Technik drin steckt. Oder ein Enermax 85+ 850W, das sogar auf fast 220€ kommt. Schrott, denn man bekommt ähnliche Technik für weitaus weniger Geld, z.B. das Cooler Master Silent Pro 850W für 140€.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Öhm, nö, zwischen dem Enermax Evolution und dem Corsair liegen schon noch einige Unterschiede. 
Aber Stefan hat schon Recht, ein 850 Watt NT, das nur 732 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene liefert, ist nicht so brauschend, wenn es dann genauso viel kostet, wie ein Modell, dass da mehr bringt, dann stellt sich schon die Frage, was das soll.
Ganz unabhängig jetzt davon, ob es schon besser ist als das, was sonst so kommt.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Unsinn schon wieder. Als ob man bei einer vernünftigen und normalen Konfiguration 850W auf 12V bräuchte bei 850W Gesamtleistung. Genauso bescheuert wie die ganzen "Überlasttests"... von einem sagen wir mal 500W Netzteil erwarte ich, dass es 500W liefert und nicht 600, egal für welchen Zeitraum.

Netzteile wegen solchen Dingen als Schrott zu bezeichnen ist einfach nur an der Realität vorbei. Für euch ist dann ein Auto mit 20PS weniger bestimmt auch Schrott.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Aber ein 850 Watt Netzteil sollte doch zumidest auch das liefern, was draufsteht, wenns dann nur 732 sind, dann ist das schon schwach, vorallem, wenn man 2 GTX 480 reinhaut und die CPU übertaktet. Dann wundert man sich, dass das 850 Watt NT in Furmark wegklappt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juni 2010)

@Mr-Abe-Simpson
Na, dann erklären Sie uns doch mal, wie man die +5V und 3,3V Leitung bei einem Rechner in der Praxis belasten können soll und warum es bei einem 850W Gerät egal ist, wieviel man auf der +12V Leitung hat!

Da bin ich mal auf Ihre Erklärung gespannt!



Kaktus schrieb:


> Dann wäre auch ein Enermax 87+ 800W Schrott, weil es mit knapp 180€ ebenfalls extrem überteuert ist, gleich was da für eine Technik drin steckt. Oder ein Enermax 85+ 850W, das sogar auf fast 220€ kommt. Schrott, denn man bekommt ähnliche Technik für weitaus weniger Geld, z.B. das Cooler Master Silent Pro 850W für 140€.


Du hast mein Posting nicht verstanden...

Mal deutlicher:
Das 850W Xilence musst mit den guten 750W Geräten (ie Seasonic M12D, meinetwegen auch Corsair HX750) vergleichen, da nur die Leistung der +12V Leitung zählt, die +5V Leitung und auch die 3,3V Leitung ist absolut irrelevant, die kannst du gar nicht (mehr) wirklich belasten!

Bei den beiden Enermaxen hast du auch nicht unrecht, besonders dem Revolution.
Das kann man wirklich nicht kaufen, zu dem Preis.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (27. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ein 850 Watt Netzteil sollte doch zumidest auch das liefern, was draufsteht, wenns dann nur 732 sind, dann ist das schon schwach, vorallem, wenn man 2 GTX 480 reinhaut und die CPU übertaktet. Dann wundert man sich, dass das 850 Watt NT in Furmark wegklappt.



Welches XQ (was oben zitiert wurde) ist denn weggeklappt? Ansonsten wäre zudem zu klären, ob das ein Einzelfall oder auf einige Geräte dieser Serie zurückzuführen ist. Oder ist Enermax neuerdings auch Schrott, nur wenn man mal ein Montagsgerät erwischt?

Ach Stefan, ich wette du kriegst eine normal dimensionierte Rechnerkonfiguration auch alleine hin, bist doch ein kluges Kerlchen  Zudem finde ich, dass man die Enermaxen zu dem Preis kaufen kann, konstante Qualität und nicht zuletzt die Entwicklungskosten sollten es einem Wert sein. Manchmal geht es nicht nur drum, am allergünstigsten zu kaufen, sondern eine Firma auch mal zu unterstützen, wenn man deren Arbeit gut findet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juni 2010)

Schön, aber was machst, wenn du wirklich 850W brauchst?
Dann tusts das nämlich fast ausschließlich auf der +12V Leitung...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Welches XQ (was oben zitiert wurde) ist denn weggeklappt? Ansonsten wäre zudem zu klären, ob das ein Einzelfall oder auf einige Geräte dieser Serie zurückzuführen ist. Oder ist Enermax neuerdings auch Schrott, nur wenn man mal ein Montagsgerät erwischt?


 
Gar keins. Es geht nur darum, wenn das System mal im Augenblick mehr zieht, halt über 800 Watt und das NT hat ja angeblich 850 Watt, dann wird das nicht reichen, weil die 12 Volt Leitung eben nicht mal 800 Watt liefert.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schön, aber was machst, wenn du wirklich 850W brauchst?
> Dann tusts das nämlich fast ausschließlich auf der +12V Leitung...


 
Genau deswegen hab ich das angesprochen.
GraKas, Brett oder CPU ziehen von der 12 Volt Leitung. Wenn ich also ein NT kaufe, das 600 oder eben 850 Watt hat, dann will ich die 600/850 Watt auch annähernd nutzen können, das geht bei dem aber nicht.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (27. Juni 2010)

Dann kaufe ich mir ein richtig dimensioniertes Netzteil. Ein PC zieht doch nicht "einfach mal so" 100W mehr. Wenn ich wirklich 850W auf 12V brauche, kaufe ich eben ein 1kW Netzteil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Darum gehts doch nicht.
Es geht darum, dass ein 850 Watt Netzteil auch das liefern soll, was drauf steht, sonst ist das nichts.
Denn dann kann ich auch ein 750 Watt Netzteil kaufen, das die Leistung liefert und günstiger ist.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (28. Juni 2010)

Bei Netzteilen ist aber nunmal die Combined Power aller Spannungsschienen namensgebend für die Maximalleistung und nicht nur die 12er. Das ist der Standard und genau nach dem sollte man sich richten und nicht irgendwelchen persönlichen Ansichten.

Dein Pure Power 350W leistet übrigens nur 300W auf 12V wenn die Heise Seite nicht stimmt... wieso verkauft bequiet das dann nicht als 300W Netzteil und vor allem, wieso kaufst du so nen Schund?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau deswegen hab ich das angesprochen.
> GraKas, Brett oder CPU ziehen von der 12 Volt Leitung. Wenn ich also ein NT kaufe, das 600 oder eben 850 Watt hat, dann will ich die 600/850 Watt auch annähernd nutzen können, das geht bei dem aber nicht.



Denk daran das die 5 Volt, 3,3 Volt, und die 5 Volt SB auch versorgt werden wollen. Und woher sollen die die Spannung nehmen.
Geht meistens nur zur Lasten der 12 V Leitung, außer die 5VSB, die wird immer extra gewandelt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juni 2010)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Dann kaufe ich mir ein richtig dimensioniertes Netzteil. Ein PC zieht doch nicht "einfach mal so" 100W mehr. Wenn ich wirklich 850W auf 12V brauche, kaufe ich eben ein 1kW Netzteil.


Genau das ist ja gerade der Punkt!

Ein 850W Netzteil, das nur 732W auf der +12V Leitung hat, ist bei einem Rechner, der 750-800W auf der +12V Leitung benötigt, nicht ausreichend dimensioniert...


Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Bei Netzteilen ist aber nunmal die Combined Power aller Spannungsschienen namensgebend für die Maximalleistung und nicht nur die 12er. Das ist der Standard und genau nach dem sollte man sich richten und nicht irgendwelchen persönlichen Ansichten.


Richtig und was zählt ist die +12V Leitung, hier wird die Leistung benötigt.

Und gerade im 750W+ Bereich gibts eine sehr große Auswahl an Produkten, die eine sehr starke +12V Leitung haben bzw auf DC-DC setzen.




JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Denk daran das die 5 Volt, 3,3 Volt, und die 5 Volt SB auch versorgt werden wollen. Und woher sollen die die Spannung nehmen.
> Geht meistens nur zur Lasten der 12 V Leitung, außer die 5VSB, die wird immer extra gewandelt.


Woher die Spannung nehmen?
Am besten aus der +12V Leitung, statt ausm Trafo...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2010)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Dein Pure Power 350W leistet übrigens nur 300W auf 12V wenn die Heise Seite nicht stimmt... wieso verkauft bequiet das dann nicht als 300W Netzteil und vor allem, wieso kaufst du so nen Schund?


 
Weil mein System keine 50 Watt braucht und ich kein kleineres gefunden hatte, das einigermaßen brauchbar war.


----------



## Phenom2 (28. Juni 2010)

Wisst ihr, was ich komisch finde?

Ein Bekannter hat in seinem alten Rechner ein 480W Xilence NT gehabt.
Das Problem war, dass der Lüfter nicht ging, er aber nichts unternommen hat.
Zudem war es im Sommer an die 30° warm im Zimmer.

Es hat bis jetzt die ganze Zeit durchgehalten, und das über 1.5 Jahre!

MfG,
phenom2


----------



## Hilbert (28. Juni 2010)

Phenom2 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, was ich komisch finde?
> 
> Ein Bekannter hat in seinem alten Rechner ein 480W Xilence NT gehabt.
> Das Problem war, dass der Lüfter nicht ging, er aber nichts unternommen hat.
> ...


 
Finde die Kommentare mehr oder minder eh leicht lächerlich. Finde es ja gut das man deutsche Produkte/Firmen immer wieder gerne ein wenig hypen möchte, aber das muss man nicht auf Kosten anderer NT Hersteller machen. Ich verbaue schon seit geraumer Zeit Xilence Netzteil bei unseren Kunden und da hatte ich noch nie ein wirkliches Problem das von Xilence ausging. Bei den meisten hört es sich so kritisch an, da frag ich mich glatt ob nicht jemand da immer extra Wasser über das NT gekippt hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2010)

Kommt darauf an. Wenn du ständig 700 Watt Xilence in Office Rechner reinbaust, dann laufen die schon, aber effizient ist was anderes.


----------



## Erzbaron (28. Juni 2010)

Hilbert schrieb:


> Finde die Kommentare mehr oder minder eh leicht lächerlich. Finde es ja gut das man deutsche Produkte/Firmen immer wieder gerne ein wenig hypen möchte, aber das muss man nicht auf Kosten anderer NT Hersteller machen. Ich verbaue schon seit geraumer Zeit Xilence Netzteil bei unseren Kunden und da hatte ich noch nie ein wirkliches Problem das von Xilence ausging. Bei den meisten hört es sich so kritisch an, da frag ich mich glatt ob nicht jemand da immer extra Wasser über das NT gekippt hat


 
Wenn du deinen (unwissenden) Kunden derartigen Schrott andrehst macht das nicht gerade der super seriösen Eindruck ... eher im Gegenteil, Firmen die PCs schlecht konzipieren bringen mir den Kundenzulauf ... und ganz ehrlich, selbst ein "kleiner" Office PC bekommt ein ordentliches Netzteil ... wenns günstig sein "muss" wirds meist Delta, wenns auf die 10€ nicht ankommt ein 330W Seasonic mit 80plus Bronze ...so seh ich das zumindest ...

Und wenn ein Kunde beim Netzteil sparen will und sich beratungsresistent zeigt ... ich MUSS nicht jeden mit meinen Rechnern ausstatten ... die kommen alle irgendwann wieder angekrochen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> ... die kommen alle irgendwann wieder angekrochen ^^


 
Jup, mit ausgebrannten Xilence Netzteilen und der Frage ich Gesicht, warum der Rechner immer noch nicht läuft, obwohl sie nun ein Superflower () drinne haben.


----------



## Shi (29. Juni 2010)

Naja, dieses SF ist gut  Super Flower Golden Green 600W ATX 2.2 (SF-600P14XE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Erzbaron (29. Juni 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Naja, dieses SF ist gut  Super Flower Golden Green 600W ATX 2.2 (SF-600P14XE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Die Frage ist noch nicht abschließend geklärt 

Zum Beispiel steht da noch die Lötqualität im Raume ... außerdem ist so eine starke Single Rail (12V) auch nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft ... denn das Netzteil mag eine OCP haben, aber wann die greift ist eher die Frage ... und mit 49A ist schon nicht mehr wirklich zu spaßen ...

Aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon in unserem seligen Diskussionsthread *seufz und vermiss*


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juni 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Naja, dieses SF ist gut  Super Flower Golden Green 600W ATX 2.2 (SF-600P14XE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Da warte ich noch ab, bisher sieht es nicht so aus, als wenn Superflower da war reißen kann, aber abwarten.
Gerüchten zu Folge ist ein Superflower Staff irgendwie beim Arbeitsamt gesichtet worden.


----------



## Shi (29. Juni 2010)

@Erzbaron: wann machen die verehrten Admins den endlich wieder auf? =(
@ quanti: LOL.


----------

